# Latest Announcements from POSA



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Additional Active Shooter Materials
There is now an additional PowerPoint file that can be downloaded called Contained Threat Escort Tactics.

It is a 160 slide presentation that describes the procedures that the Beloit, WI police and fire departments jointly developed to bring professional rescue personnel (firefighters, EMTs, paramedics, etc.) to injured persons in a facility when the threat has been contained elsewhere, but not necessarily neutralized.

Also covered are extradition procedures, and the theory of operation of Contained Threat Escort Tactics. This very professional presentation addresses a much neglected area in Active Shooter tactics. It is located with the other files in our recent Active Shooter and 4th/5th Generation Warfare program on the POSA website, www.posai.org.

Just go to the "Publications and Downloads" page, and follow the directions.

The Q2/2008 Journal of Tactics and Training is Now Available
This issue contains articles by Ed Gross of Crosshairs, Inc., one of the leading law enforcement sniper schools in the U.S. We're glad to have Ed on board! Visit www.posai.org to download the Q2/2008 Journal of Tactics and Training.

A Reminder About our Free Training Classes
Any of our programs are available as in-person seminars (approx. 4 hours) in the Greenfield, MA area. If you are within a 2 1/2-hour driving radius of Greenfield, MA, please contact us about available training classes.

Email Ralph Mroz at [email protected] to set one up.


----------

